# Driven dressage



## Grace67 (Oct 25, 2012)

Last year I read an article in Dressage Today about a woman who was doing driven dressage with her mini, this and an upcoming knee replacement surgery inspired me to begin my journey looking for a suitable mini for driving in general. Affter many months of searching I now own two lovely geldings with very different body types and movement however each has their strengths. They've both been shown in driving and in hand classes quite extensively as well as some trail driving. I am a complete novice to driving but not new to horses (background is primarily western in both stock horse and pleasure but the past few years I've dabbled in dressage as well).

I'd really like to learn more about driven dressage but how does one go about finding a suitable instructor for it? I'm in northern California but good driving instructors are few and far between. What type of instructor should I be looking for? I want to drive a single not a team, my boys are different sizes and I'm sure I'll have enough of a time attempting to drive one much less two






Does anyone here do driven dressage and if so can you point me in a direction where I can learn more about it? Is it only offered in CDE type events? Ever offered as a class on its own? Can minis be competitive in it?


----------



## susanne (Oct 25, 2012)

You have a great resource nearby now that Leia Gibson has moved to north central California. She is an excellent guide/mentor in all aspects of CDE and driven dressage. She maintains her amateur status and does not give formal lessons, but she is extremely generous with her time and knowledge. Be sure also to join her group, CDE4VSE, on Facebook.

I'm always looking for websites and blogs that cover driven dressage. A favorite blog, although I wish she would post more frequently, is:

Accidental Sagacity

http://hossbiz.blogspot.com/

Read through her archive for some great articles.

YouTube has many, many videos of outstanding whips at the world's top CDEs. Do a search for driven dressage. My favorites say which test they are driving so that I can follow along.

I also read everything I can regarding ridden dressage, recognizing what does and does not apply.

There are several good books on driven dressage, but I'll let others review those. Of course, Heike Bean's 

Carriage Driving: A Logical Approach Through Dressage Training, is an essential for your library.

Minis can and are successful in driven dressage. Not with me as a whip, lol, but not all minis have the same handicap as poor Mingus!


----------



## Grace67 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Susanne, I was hoping you'd chime in



I had heard that Leia might be coming closer to our area and I follow her postings as she seems quite knowledgeable in all things driving. I've been pouring over youtube videos of anything driven dressage especially at the higher levels so I can see what I should be striving for. For me its all about the journey





As a side note I took both my horses to a local open show this past Sunday and one gelding placed third in Open Halter against both big and littles and the other placed third in In Hand Trail against a nice class of mostly minis. After ten years of being out of the show ring I was pleasantly surprised and impressed with my boys especially since "Kix" has only been with me for two weeks. The other great thing is that I met more mini folks and they are such a nice, helpful group of people with lovely horses.

Why didn't I get involved with these horses sooner???!! And thank you for the book recommendations as well, will definitely check those out as winter is starting to set in so I'll have more inside time unfortunately.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 25, 2012)

HI Grace- I agree that Leia is a great resource on the subject of driven dressage but those of us on the east coast have to find other sources! One is the American Driving Society at http://www.americandrivingsociety.org where you can find the actual driven dressage tests and also a list of the events (Omnibus) and local driving clubs. You might have luck finding a driving instructor through a local driving club, or you might be able to sign up for or audit clinics. Don't worry about the size of the equine when you are learning. I found a local driving instructor through Leia's group website, before she had a FB page.

If you don't already have it, you might want to get a copy of Driven Dressage for the Single Horse by Sandy Rabinowitz.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 26, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> I'd really like to learn more about driven dressage but how does one go about finding a suitable instructor for it? I'm in northern California but good driving instructors are few and far between. What type of instructor should I be looking for? I want to drive a single not a team, my boys are different sizes and I'm sure I'll have enough of a time attempting to drive one much less two


Luckily for you, you're actually in the heart of good driving country with some of the best instructors in the world within a few hours' drive. There are clinics and events galore down in Lodi at Shady Oaks and quite a few driving instructors in the area from what I've found online. Not all are dressage-oriented but many are. Check the ADS website for a list of instructors and events and watch the website of the northern California driving club for ideas on who to contact.



Grace67 said:


> Does anyone here do driven dressage and if so can you point me in a direction where I can learn more about it? Is it only offered in CDE type events? Ever offered as a class on its own? Can minis be competitive in it?


Quite a few folks on LB have an interest in driven dressage with the little guys, and we can absolutely point you to some resources. In many areas of the country CDE's are the only place where you can find driven dressage but some parts (like CA) have pleasure driving shows and even driven dressage festivals that may go on for several days and you can enter different levels or tests as individual classes just as in a ridden dressage show. Minis compete against other miniature equines (donkeys and mules are allowed as well as mini horses) but also compete against the big horses for "Best Overall" titles for each level and yes, minis often win them. American Driving Society judges have learned to take us pretty seriously for the most part!



Sometimes I think the scores we're given are actually lower (better) than the equine in question may deserve because the judges are just so impressed these little guys can do it; that's only my opinion, but I wish they'd hold us to the same high standards as the warmbloods and Friesians. Oh well! It's different at every show.

The books Susanne and Mary listed are excellent to help you gain a basic understanding of what you're trying to accomplish and how to get there. I'd also strongly recommend the Manual of Driven Dressage, available from the ADS, and riding books such as the classic Lessons in Lightness by Mark Russell. There's a fun one specifically for minis called Mini School, by Sabine Ellinger, which covers long-lining and good basic dressage principles with a mini as well as trick training and some other fun things. Her harnessing is awful in the driving section of the book, but Lancelot (her appy stallion you can find on YouTube) is amazing and her training principles very sound.



susanne said:


> You have a great resource nearby now that Leia Gibson has moved to north central California. She is an excellent guide/mentor in all aspects of CDE and driven dressage. She maintains her amateur status and does not give formal lessons, but she is extremely generous with her time and knowledge. Be sure also to join her group, CDE4VSE, on Facebook.





Grace67 said:


> Thank you Susanne, I was hoping you'd chime in
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard that Leia might be coming closer to our area and I follow her postings as she seems quite knowledgeable in all things driving.






Gosh you guys, my head's going to get too big for my helmet if you keep that up! Grace67, I'm not only coming closer to your area, I'm already here. The boys and I became official Californians last Wednesday evening and greatly look forward to meeting you.



Grace67 said:


> As a side note I took both my horses to a local open show this past Sunday and one gelding placed third in Open Halter against both big and littles and the other placed third in In Hand Trail against a nice class of mostly minis. After ten years of being out of the show ring I was pleasantly surprised and impressed with my boys especially since "Kix" has only been with me for two weeks. The other great thing is that I met more mini folks and they are such a nice, helpful group of people with lovely horses.


Good for you! I almost went to that Redwood Riders show so if you were there, you're definitely close enough for us to get together and do some driving. Aren't the local mini folks wonderful?

Leia


----------



## Becky Horat (Oct 27, 2012)

Our local LC CDS chapter (which I'm not a member) is talking about adding some driving classes to their shows they're starting to put on. They're literally around the corner from you Leia (big covered arena on Wight Wy). They are wanting to ad some classses but not sure if the footing will be good for driving. We all have to check it out sometime.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 28, 2012)

Way cool, Becky! The boys and I have walked as far as Wight Way but haven't gone down it yet. Do they have an outside area we could potentially use? They know they need different arena sizes for driving, right?

Leia


----------

